# SUPER RED COPPER Dumbo EARS Rosetail HM and Female



## Nelvick (Jul 13, 2018)

Wish me luck here with this couple. I just get the mail from Arielbetta on ebay. The Female i got it local and both looks similars colors, fins type. Female is as large as him very active. I am starting feeding them separately with live brine shrimp and pellets for few days first. I will keep the log of the progress.


----------



## bettatanksalot (Mar 6, 2018)

They are beautiful! Making me consider buying on eBay some day!


----------

